# For those who find wt loss difficult...



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

:iagree:​ 
This book helped me - went from 180-185 lbs to 155-160 lbs:

Good Calories, Bad Calories: Fats, Carbs, and the Controversial Science of Diet and Health – Gary Taubes

No program. No sales pitches. But in 4 months I went from 34 inch jeans (and getting tighter) to 30 inch jeans. All my blood work improved at my next physical, too. It boils down to this: I cannot handle a lot of simple carbs. Complex carbs are fine. Simple ones - flour and of course sugars - are not. Not in large quantities.

Get hungry sometimes, but I don't get the headaches or the 'weak as a kitten' feelings...:thumbsup:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A doctor told me everyone should fast for 24 hrs once in a while, that it's good to empty the system. Follow that with clear fluids for a min of 24 hrs. 3 days is best.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

I lost 40 lbs when I was diagnosed with diabetes because I started eating a very low-carb diet. I think different things work for different people, but low-carb definitely worked for me and I also did not feel hungry past the initial few days. I still eat this way to maintain my blood sugar levels but it's also good at keeping the weight from returning.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

This lady tells the story SO well...It is a little long, but she, like many of US, tried everything, INCLUDING gastric bypass!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPbFOoykP5s


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I watched a TED talk and the doctor claimed we were designed to eat a high starch diet for proper gut health. As I delved more into this there were numerous people who claimed significant weight loss. Perhaps I've been doing it right all along as I eat a lot of potatoes, sweet potatoes, oatmeal, pasta probably much more than the average person and never put on any weight even when getting older. I have numerous friends on blood pressure meds, diabetics, blood thinners etc, some all three. One gal eats a small handful of pills for breakfast to keep her functioning.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

We were designed to eat resistant starches for gut health....but the simple carbohydrates are driving those (many) of us who are insulin resistant to an early grave, and making pharmaceutical companies wealthy.

I take no pills, either. I am almost 60.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Gotta eat the complex ones. Just to try it out, I'm now eating over 50% of my diet in complex carbs and feel constantly full. I went to grab something to eat and realized it was habit motivated and nothing to do with hunger as I wasn't hungry.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Complex carbohydrates are fine, as long as they don't come from grain.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

why is grain an issue? humans have been eating grains for 10,000 years.

I don't understand why whole grains are an issue. I do know that if i don't eat flour, especially white flour, I feel better, but what about brown rice, and oats and millet and bulgar wheat or buckwheat or quinoa?
are those not complex carbs?

exactly what is complex carbs?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Put simply, they haven't been adulterated by a manufacturer or in the home. So no more cake. White flour has had the nutrition removed. Brown or whole wheat is better. Whole wheat does contain important proteins but being a seed it protects itself with phytates. This inhibits digestion. Fermenting the grains first destroys the phytates resulting in better digestion. Corn is better if it is soaked in lime water (slaked lime) to make it more digestible. Those on a high corn diet soak the corn in wood ash (lime) to prevent pallegra.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yes, but others are saying NO grain, whether it's ground or not.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Whole grain.....even horses do not eat WHOLE grain! Humans started eating grains 10,000 years ago, during famine. We never developed the gastro intestinal tract to properly digest them , nor the enzymes to overcome the phytates, which are the poisons developed by the plant to keep foragers from eating them.

Ag business companies started hybridizing grains to increase yield, then dwarfed them to make mechanical harvesting more efficient. Here is a video explaining it. There was a great chart, but I could not find it. 

Creating Resynthesised Wheat


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I believe we weren't designed to eat wheat, and the modern wheats are not a great food, strange thing for a farmer to say, but all I can say is that if I cut out the wheat I feel so much better, and it is not a gluten issue. 

One very simple thing that shocked me, I bought some Special K cereal, thought the high protein would make me feel full and give me energy to lunch time. After 3 days I quit eating it and switched back to my oat based breakfast, and I go back to not thinking about food until lunch time.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I can eat carbs without problem IF they come in vegetables. If they are something I spoon, not so good. I try to minimize breads because they have a lot of simple carbs. My wife used to eat "low fat" yogurt until I pointed out how much sugar was added to it.

I'm OK eating some carbs, provided it is mixed in with fats and proteins. It is the Italian & French bread (sigh!), bagels (sigh!) and thick crust pizza (sigh) that I need to avoid. And, of course, sugar.

My wife says my diet can be summarized as "It it's white, you cannot bite!" There is a lot of truth to that...:think:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

We tell everyone we eat meat and vegetables. I just don't know how much simpler it can be. Meat and vegetables. 

If you do not raise the blood glucose, it will not dive, making you ravenous and desperate to eat. The body re learns what actual hunger is.

Vitamin D, and the minerals iodine and magnesium deficiencies need to be addressed, too.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I soak grains, even the horses oats, in whey water to neutralize the phytates. Milk kefir brews on the counter so there's always a few tbsp. of whey available. I can't drink regular milk and the lact-aid is expensive as are the tablets. But I can drink kefir. A 24 hr ferment gives it a slight tart taste and is yummy on oatmeal with frozen blueberries.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

where does dairy fit in this? like cheese?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I consider cheese to be fat & protein. I like it. I also drink whole milk. Yes, it has some carbs, but it also has fat & protein and lots of good minerals. Lots of folks say I'm wrong, but it seems to work OK for me. I tend to think more in terms of natural versus refined - so milk is OK, but bagels are not. Veggies are good, regardless of carb content. I've never gotten a sugar spike from eating veggies or a glass of milk.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I drink milk, too. We eat a lot of cheese (real cheese, not velvet a or processed cheese slices!).Just be sure not to drink low fat milk as it may spike your blood sugar. 

I have been grain free for a year now....and I show no signs of missing any vital nutrients. I supplement iodine, vitamin D, zinc and magnesium, plus probiotics. I eat a small serving of beans a few days a week for the pre biotics.


----------

